# Beltways and railway loops: Are they efficient?



## newyorkrunaway1 (Nov 21, 2004)

i grudgingly admit that beltways are efficient, but highly frowned upon as a means of development. it allows people to bypass entire cities. i believe in urbanism and smart growth, and highways and loops are not the way to achieve bustling, growing, public transit pre WWII cities.


----------



## Nephasto (Feb 6, 2004)

^^Long haul traffic passing through a city center certainly doesn't make it more bustling and growing faster.... just congested, unsafer and poluted...


----------

